# For those of you that fish province of Ontario (249 new lakes)



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

For my friends that fish the province of Ontario, some great news from Navionics:
Today Navionics released and already live in all products, 249 lakes new lakes. These are public lakes with varying contour resolution. The lakes are in yellow within the white polygon so this graphic give you an idea of the distribution. This brings the total lakes available in Canada to 6250
Get the same charts with our free Boating app, that provides a 2-week trial! If you already have any of our apps, keep your charts up to date with Menu > Update All. 
To learn more, go to
https://www.navionics.com/usa/blog/post/249-ontario-lakes-released/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there a place that tells the names of ALL Ontario Lake that are available?


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

The lakes include: AITKEN LAKE, ALLAN LAKE, ALLENBY LAKE, ANJIGAMI LAKE, ASH LAKE, AUDREY LAKE, AUREL LAKE, BAKER LAKE, BAY LAKE, BENNET LAKE, BIG RICE LAKE, BITTERN LAKE, BONE LAKE, BONNER LAKE, BOURINOT LAKE, BOVRIL LAKE, BOYLE LAKE, BRUNSWICK LAKE, BUCHANAN LAKE, BUCKSHOT LAKE, BURNT LAKE, CAMERON LAKE, CANTIN LAKE, CARMICHAEL LAKE, CLAIRE LAKE, CLAY LAKE, CLEAR LAKE, COMO LAKE (LAC COMO), COOPER LAKE, D'AMOUR LAKE, DAYOHESSARAH LAKE, DOG LAKE, DOUGLAS LAKE, DUCK LAKE, DUMBELL LAKE, EAR LAKE, EAST TRUMP LAKE, ELEANOR LAKE, ELLEN LAKE, ESMEE LAKE, FERGUS LAKE, FIVE PINES LAKE, FLATT LAKE, FOSTER LAKE, FRANCKLYN LAKE, GERTRUDE LAKE, GHOST LAKE, GOLDIE LAKE, GRAVEYARD LAKE, GRIFFIN LAKE, GUENETTE LAKE, GUILFOYLE LAKE, GUILFOYLE LAKE 17, 18, 20, 21, 23, 35, 37, 39, 43, 69, 87, GURNEY LAKE, HAKEN LAKE, HIAWATHA LAKE, HILLMER LAKE, HOPKINS LAKE, HOWELLS LAKE, HOWELLS NO.19, INLET LAKE, JINX LAKE, KABENUNG LAKE, KAPUSKASING LAKE, KATHLEEN LAKE, KEENOA LAKE, KENNEDY LAKE, KLUCK LAKE, KORKY LAKE, LAC BROCHET, LAC CHARETTE, LAC DES ISLES, LAKE NO.9, LAKE PLACID, LAKER NO.17, LENA LAKE, LEPP LAKE, LILY LAKE, LISGAR LAKE, LITTLE CAMERON LAKE, LITTLE DOSSIER LAKE, LITTLE RICE LAKE, LITTLE WAWA LAKE, LOBO LAKE, LOWER AITKEN LAKE, LOWER MINNIPUKA LAKE, LOWER PRAIRIE BEE LAKE, MANNING LAKE, MARGARET LAKEMAXWELL LAKE, MCCOWAN LAKE, MCKENZIE LAKE, MCLEISTER LAKE, MEILLEUR LAKE, MIRIMOKI LAKE, MISSINAIBI LAKE, MONS LAKE, MOWBRAY LAKE, MUSKRAT LAKE, NAGAGAMI LAKE, NAGAGAMISIS LAKE, NAMEIGOS LAKE, NANSEN LAKE, NEMEGOSENDA LAKE, NESHIN LAKE, NONIGOSE LAKE, NORTH MCCREA LAKE, OKE LAKE, OLD WOMAN LAKE, OPASATIKA LAKE, OSCAR LAKE, OVERHILL LAKE OWENS LAKE 10, 12, 9, OWLET LAKE, PEARCE LAKE, 12, 34, PENELTON LAKE, POTVIN LAKE, POWELL LAKE, PRAIRIE BEE LAKE, PRATT LAKE, PROULX LAKE, RADISSON LAKE, RAFT LAKE, REMI LAKE, ROLAND LAKE, RUFUS LAKE, SAGANASH LAKE, SAND LAKE, SANDSHORE LAKE, SEATON LAKE 11, 12, SENSENBRENNER LAKE, SHACK LAKE, SHACKLETON LAKE, SHEKAK LAKE, SMITH LAKE, SOUTH GREENHILL LAKE, SOUTH MOOSEHORN LAKE, SOUTH TOWER LAKE, ST. AMAND LAKE, STRICKLAND LAKE, SWANSON LAKE, SWEET LAKE, TEETZEL LAKE 15, THOM LAKE, TOCHERI LAKE, TORRANCE LAKE, USNAC LAKE, WABICOCK LAKE, WABIGOON LAKE, WALKOM LAKE, WANZATIKA LAKE, WATERSNAKE LAKE, WAWA LAKE (LAC WAWA), WAXATIKE LAKE, WEST KABENUNG LAKE

WEST NEELY LAKE, WEST TRUMP LAKE, WHITE LAKE, WHITE OTTER LAKE, WOODOSGOON LAKE, ZADI LAKE.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

wallyandre said:


> The lakes include: AITKEN LAKE, ALLAN LAKE, ALLENBY LAKE, ANJIGAMI LAKE, ASH LAKE, AUDREY LAKE, AUREL LAKE, BAKER LAKE, BAY LAKE, BENNET LAKE, BIG RICE LAKE, BITTERN LAKE, BONE LAKE, BONNER LAKE, BOURINOT LAKE, BOVRIL LAKE, BOYLE LAKE, BRUNSWICK LAKE, BUCHANAN LAKE, BUCKSHOT LAKE, BURNT LAKE, CAMERON LAKE, CANTIN LAKE, CARMICHAEL LAKE, CLAIRE LAKE, CLAY LAKE, CLEAR LAKE, COMO LAKE (LAC COMO), COOPER LAKE, D'AMOUR LAKE, DAYOHESSARAH LAKE, DOG LAKE, DOUGLAS LAKE, DUCK LAKE, DUMBELL LAKE, EAR LAKE, EAST TRUMP LAKE, ELEANOR LAKE, ELLEN LAKE, ESMEE LAKE, FERGUS LAKE, FIVE PINES LAKE, FLATT LAKE, FOSTER LAKE, FRANCKLYN LAKE, GERTRUDE LAKE, GHOST LAKE, GOLDIE LAKE, GRAVEYARD LAKE, GRIFFIN LAKE, GUENETTE LAKE, GUILFOYLE LAKE, GUILFOYLE LAKE 17, 18, 20, 21, 23, 35, 37, 39, 43, 69, 87, GURNEY LAKE, HAKEN LAKE, HIAWATHA LAKE, HILLMER LAKE, HOPKINS LAKE, HOWELLS LAKE, HOWELLS NO.19, INLET LAKE, JINX LAKE, KABENUNG LAKE, KAPUSKASING LAKE, KATHLEEN LAKE, KEENOA LAKE, KENNEDY LAKE, KLUCK LAKE, KORKY LAKE, LAC BROCHET, LAC CHARETTE, LAC DES ISLES, LAKE NO.9, LAKE PLACID, LAKER NO.17, LENA LAKE, LEPP LAKE, LILY LAKE, LISGAR LAKE, LITTLE CAMERON LAKE, LITTLE DOSSIER LAKE, LITTLE RICE LAKE, LITTLE WAWA LAKE, LOBO LAKE, LOWER AITKEN LAKE, LOWER MINNIPUKA LAKE, LOWER PRAIRIE BEE LAKE, MANNING LAKE, MARGARET LAKEMAXWELL LAKE, MCCOWAN LAKE, MCKENZIE LAKE, MCLEISTER LAKE, MEILLEUR LAKE, MIRIMOKI LAKE, MISSINAIBI LAKE, MONS LAKE, MOWBRAY LAKE, MUSKRAT LAKE, NAGAGAMI LAKE, NAGAGAMISIS LAKE, NAMEIGOS LAKE, NANSEN LAKE, NEMEGOSENDA LAKE, NESHIN LAKE, NONIGOSE LAKE, NORTH MCCREA LAKE, OKE LAKE, OLD WOMAN LAKE, OPASATIKA LAKE, OSCAR LAKE, OVERHILL LAKE OWENS LAKE 10, 12, 9, OWLET LAKE, PEARCE LAKE, 12, 34, PENELTON LAKE, POTVIN LAKE, POWELL LAKE, PRAIRIE BEE LAKE, PRATT LAKE, PROULX LAKE, RADISSON LAKE, RAFT LAKE, REMI LAKE, ROLAND LAKE, RUFUS LAKE, SAGANASH LAKE, SAND LAKE, SANDSHORE LAKE, SEATON LAKE 11, 12, SENSENBRENNER LAKE, SHACK LAKE, SHACKLETON LAKE, SHEKAK LAKE, SMITH LAKE, SOUTH GREENHILL LAKE, SOUTH MOOSEHORN LAKE, SOUTH TOWER LAKE, ST. AMAND LAKE, STRICKLAND LAKE, SWANSON LAKE, SWEET LAKE, TEETZEL LAKE 15, THOM LAKE, TOCHERI LAKE, TORRANCE LAKE, USNAC LAKE, WABICOCK LAKE, WABIGOON LAKE, WALKOM LAKE, WANZATIKA LAKE, WATERSNAKE LAKE, WAWA LAKE (LAC WAWA), WAXATIKE LAKE, WEST KABENUNG LAKE
> 
> WEST NEELY LAKE, WEST TRUMP LAKE, WHITE LAKE, WHITE OTTER LAKE, WOODOSGOON LAKE, ZADI LAKE.


I believe those are the "new ' lakes they added. I wanted to know what other lakes come with the app.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

On the link click on lake list and scroll to: Ontario
https://www.navionics.com/usa/hotmaps-platinum-canada.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

wallyandre said:


> On the link click on lake list and scroll to: Ontario
> https://www.navionics.com/usa/hotmaps-platinum-canada.html


Thanks!


----------

